# Pharm D VS MBBS



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

One of my friends is doing pharm D and I noticed her subjects are the same as MBBS. She studies anatomy, histology, biochemistry, physiology, etc. 
So what is the difference? Is pharm D and not B pharmacy like MBBS or is it entirely different? Also, I was wondering how hard mbbs is. Can someone help with that? People all around me tell me stuff like it's all cramming and its so hard you barely make it. :frowning::worried:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

pharma D is related to drugs only


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> One of my friends is doing pharm D and I noticed her subjects are the same as MBBS. She studies anatomy, histology, biochemistry, physiology, etc.
> So what is the difference? Is pharm D and not B pharmacy like MBBS or is it entirely different? Also, I was wondering how hard mbbs is. Can someone help with that? People all around me tell me stuff like it's all cramming and its so hard you barely make it. :frowning::worried:


Yep, medicine i.e. MBBS is one of the hardest fields in the world. No sugar coating it. You're will power, time and energy; everything will go to medicine. Of course there are certain other things you can do whilst doing medicine. For example, I've done some graphic designing for my college, we have our own annual magazine and sports are abundant in most colleges. However, these things will take a backseat most of the time and you will pretty much be involved in medicine 24/7. 

This shouldn't demotivate you. If medicine is really what you want to do, then making some sacrifices wouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Being a doctor is one of the most respected professions in the world and it is not easy studying medicine anywhere. You want competent, hard working and smart people giving out health advice and cutting you up and performing surgeries. :cool!:
When you study anything health related like Pharm D or MBBS, basic Anatomy, Biology or Biochemistry will be taught. Things branch out later.


----------



## Ayza (Apr 19, 2016)

nayab itrat said:


> One of my friends is doing pharm D and I noticed her subjects are the same as MBBS. She studies anatomy, histology, biochemistry, physiology, etc.
> So what is the difference? Is pharm D and not B pharmacy like MBBS or is it entirely different? Also, I was wondering how hard mbbs is. Can someone help with that? People all around me tell me stuff like it's all cramming and its so hard you barely make it. :frowning::worried:


Hi nayab, let me clear your concepts about the difference b/w b.pharm and pharm.d , pharm.d program has some additional courses included which the b.pharm lacked,hence it was named doctor of pharmacy rather than bachelors of pharmacy.Now as far as i can explain the difference b/w a pharmacist and an mbbs doc with respect to my limited proffessional experience being a clinical pharmacist is that an mbbs doctor is wholely responsible for the diagnosis of the disease and recommending the therapy of illness,while pharmacist is responsible for optimization of drug and dosage regimen,patient counselling and ensuring the correct and proper dispensing of drug to patient.i hope i was able to clear some of your concepts!


----------

